# Trying to get past my mental block



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Hypnotist...???

Seriously, you have a fear, and you either overcome it yourself or get some help, if you are capable of doing turns, and are just wary of speed, then it is in your mind...

Try flatter hills for a while, gentle slopes that allow you to ride at your comfort speed and link more turns, it will become more natural in time...


----------



## jbirdbear (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> Hypnotist...???
> 
> Seriously, you have a fear, and you either overcome it yourself or get some help, if you are capable of doing turns, and are just wary of speed, then it is in your mind...
> 
> Try flatter hills for a while, gentle slopes that allow you to ride at your comfort speed and link more turns, it will become more natural in time...



I know, and totally agree with you, but I also think that I don't have the appropriate skill to do it comfortable which is part of my issue, maybe. I'm trying to find the balance between heel to toe without carving the mountain in half. It looks so effortless on everyone else, but I feel that maybe I swing too hard with my hips...or whatever I'm doing wrong.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

How many days have you ridden total would you say? 4 years means nothing if you only got out a few days each year.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Beer.........everything is better after a couple of beers.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Private lessons.... I always ride way better after I take one. Every year I try to do two and they are always worth it imo. If the fear stems from you thinking you don't have the skill or are doing something wrong a quaified instructor should be able to see it in one run.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Make sure your boots are centered with respect the edges of your board. 

You should engage the toeside edge by driving your knee toward your toes pressing your shins against the tongue of the boot. 

Many noobs try to engage the toeside edge using only plantar flexion which makes for weak turns and sketchy initiation.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Definitely agree with private lesson. I just did a couple runs with an instructor earlier this season and have progressed leaps and bounds since then. The reason I asked how many days you've ridden is because like kevin mentioned above, the more you do it the easier it gets. 

I'm in my third full season and even late last year was frustrated at my speed. Learning how to turn properly and riding a lot, all the while being mindful of not reverting to old habits made a world of difference for me.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Beer.........everything is better after a couple of beers.


What he said.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Not sure if you've tried this, but get out on the mellow slopes when there's pow out. Even 10cm on top of a groomer will make you feel hugely more comfortable at speed. I used to get hugely sketched out going fast on hard, bumpy groomers, once I got used to it on soft snow it wasn't so bad. 

Plus if you crash it doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## jbirdbear (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your tips and points (and friendliness with all  ). I do agree about the beer, actually, maybe I should try and make that more of a point lol.

I would say each year I think I have been able to get out fairly often, maybe 10 times or so, enough time to have surpassed my level of suck by now. I am lucky to be able to board for a free at a small mountain near me since I have connections with a local board shop.

I do think I need to bend my knees more and not rely as much on my feet alone as well.

I should get another lesson. It has been a few years since I had one, they are expensive but would definitely be worth the money if I made actual progress. I will def look into that again.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

jbirdbear said:


> I should get another lesson. It has been a few years since I had one, they are expensive but would definitely be worth the money if I made actual progress. I will def look into that again.


If money's an issue, FWIW I didn't even pay for my ride along. I was at the place I frequent and asked about lessons and explained that I just wanted someone to take a quick look and give a couple pointers. They had the head snowboard instructor take a couple of laps with me for free (tipped him of course). Never hurts to ask.

But even if you have to pay for it, it's money well spent if it enables you to more fully enjoy the time you do have on the hill, right?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't bother going until you get the lesson. Everyone learns at a different pace but you should be better than you are. Go post in regional section on this site and see if you can get a recommendation for an instructor.

Edit: didn't read that you ride for free. Ride all you want but get the lesson soon.


----------



## jbirdbear (Jan 27, 2014)

trapper said:


> If money's an issue, FWIW I didn't even pay for my ride along. I was at the place I frequent and asked about lessons and explained that I just wanted someone to take a quick look and give a couple pointers. They had the head snowboard instructor take a couple of laps with me for free (tipped him of course). Never hurts to ask.
> 
> But even if you have to pay for it, it's money well spent if it enables you to more fully enjoy the time you do have on the hill, right?


I completely agree. I would just pay if I need to, but your suggestion is definitely worth looking into.


----------



## jbirdbear (Jan 27, 2014)

Jason said:


> Don't bother going until you get the lesson. Everyone learns at a different pace but you should be better than you are. Go post in regional section on this site and see if you can get a recommendation for an instructor.
> 
> Edit: didn't read that you ride for free. Ride all you want but get the lesson soon.


I know, I feel exactly that way. I don't expect to be riding in Sochi but I should be moving better by now. I will definitely be looking into a lesson again. It should've occurred to me already, honestly.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Be sure you find a way to make it fun. Get that lesson. Go with friends that will help with games and staying close so you feel safe. My little girl is 12. Our deal is every time she tries something new, I try to throw a trick that I can't do and wip out spectacularly. It really helps her loosen up and fun.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Another thing that works with me is to ride with people who are faster than me. That little competition always trumps any hesitation I have. My wife is a skier and likes to straight line down runs and whenever she flies past me I forget all about any fear of speed because there is no way I'm going to let her get to the bottom first. I went with a friend of mine who skis last night and it was the same deal. Don't know if this would work for you but it's another idea to try.

If you want to do it badly enough, you'll figure out a way to overcome it.


----------



## jbirdbear (Jan 27, 2014)

trapper said:


> If you want to do it badly enough, you'll figure out a way to overcome it.


This is a fact, I'm just going to have to make it happen. It's time.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

bend your knees, get relaxed on your board and get fluid is all I can say.
also get your gear figured out too.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

trapper said:


> Another thing that works with me is to ride with people who are faster[better] than me. That little competition always trumps any hesitation I have.


This.
I had the same mental block which I'm sure most people had.I have some friends who are much better than me and watching them (riding with them) I can pick out how to do little things and generally improve my riding in the process.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Jollybored said:


> This.
> I had the same mental block which I'm sure most people had.I have some friends who are much better than me and watching them (riding with them) I can pick out how to do little things and generally improve my riding in the process.


sometimes you just gotta ride it out to improve.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What kind of board do you ride? Appropriate size? Having a wrong board can hold you back quite a bit.

Check your body position the moment you feel the urge to slam the breaks. Where is your weight? On the back leg and leg not bent? I'm in a similar situation when I ride switch - or better, try to. I'd perfectly _know_ what's to do but since I not yet have the muscle memory, I freak out when it gets "too fast", I get in the backseat, legs stiff and mess everything. Need to tell myself over and over again to keep the weight on front foot, initiate the turn, relax and let the board work, and see, it turns nicely. Weight distribution is key.

If you're rather anxious, you might as well be easily distracted by your surrounding? Maybe it helps to have some pushing music to keep yourself focused.

Good luck and keep having fun! Not everyone learns at the same pace - I'm slow as well but had and have a blast nontheless.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Most everyone goes through that plateau....:thumbsup: mobbing with others who are better...it forces you out of thinking and instead just doing....you can't think fast enough...and thus you learn to trust your intutive body/reactions and learn to trust your board. Then you can start becoming more fluid and just flow.


----------



## jbirdbear (Jan 27, 2014)

neni said:


> What kind of board do you ride? Appropriate size? Having a wrong board can hold you back quite a bit.
> 
> Check your body position the moment you feel the urge to slam the breaks. Where is your weight? On the back leg and leg not bent? I'm in a similar situation when I ride switch - or better, try to. I'd perfectly _know_ what's to do but since I not yet have the muscle memory, I freak out when it gets "too fast", I get in the backseat, legs stiff and mess everything. Need to tell myself over and over again to keep the weight on front foot, initiate the turn, relax and let the board work, and see, it turns nicely. Weight distribution is key.
> 
> ...


I ride a gnu 143, luckily my boyfriend tunes and sells snowboards so I have all of the appropriate sized gear. 

Most of my issue lies where my body weight is, and I know I need to really focus on bending my knees more and paying better attention to the small details. I do also get easily distracted, especially by the punks who make it their mission to freak people out and show how cool they are. 

I appreciate everyone's ideas and tips, I will keep them all in mind when I go this weekend and we will see what happens. 

Thank you!


----------



## jbirdbear (Jan 27, 2014)

I also found a link to a fantastic website off one of the other threads on here (snow professor) and they have some amazing videos that show me specifically what to do to accomplish what I want, as well as tips to fix what I'm doing wrong. So helpful.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

What i found really helped me with my turns was to let up a little wait on my front foot as i started the turn, and then twist my legs forward and sink onto my front foot.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Also getting a long board for the summer helps


----------



## get_railed (May 10, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Beer.........everything is better after a couple of beers.


I agree. This caused me to break a demo board on a rail one day! I felt unstoppable haha i ended up buying the board next season


----------



## jbirdbear (Jan 27, 2014)

I actually forgot about this thread until today. BUT...I finally learned how to turn at Okemo in Feb!! I felt like a million bucks man. So worth the years of bruises and heartache. Thank you all for all of your tips and advice! Can't wait til next season!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

jbirdbear said:


> I actually forgot about this thread until today. BUT...I finally learned how to turn at Okemo in Feb!! I felt like a million bucks man. So worth the years of bruises and heartache. Thank you all for all of your tips and advice! Can't wait til next season!


Congrats! now you just have to wait about 7 months!!:laugh: but seriously though, glad you were able to get it down, it will get much better from there on out.:thumbsup:


----------

